
Fear and Public Perception - nuclear reaction: Dr. Robert Dupont - stakent
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/reaction/interviews/dupont.html
======
stakent
Found on Schneier on Security blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/fear_and_publi...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/fear_and_public.html)

